# 42 horse tractor and 9 1/2' disc mower



## yarnammurt

I have a 42 horse four wheel drive Mahindra and a 9 1/2' NH 617. I try to pick it up with the front end and it lifted the back wheels off the ground. I didn't realize it was so heavy. Will the tractor handle it cutting bermuda grass?


----------



## 8350HiTech

I think you mean you didn't realize your tractor is so light


----------



## ANewman

I doubt it. One thing to consider is the leverage the cutter bar will have on the tractor. Its gonna have some weight hanging 9' away from the tractor. I run a Kuhn GMD 700 HD 62 PTO hp cab tractor. When turning to the left on a hill it can get light on the left side. I have to make a wide sweeping turn to the left. Plus in thick Bermuda my tractor gets all it wants of that mower


----------



## slowzuki

I think you are going to be short on hp. Mine has a conditioner and is 10 ft wide but if got a 100 hp tractor on it and could use 120 hp when mowing fast on hills.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I use a 6 foot Kuhn on my 47 horse kubota and it gets light on left side as well when turning left so I would think your 9 footer is gonna be way to much.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Just looked up the specs for a New Holland 617. Minimum PTO HP required = 60.

Gary


----------



## yarnammurt

I didnt think it would. Just had to ask


----------



## Grateful11

Have you already bought it or just checking it out?


----------



## yarnammurt

I have a 97hp case to pull it. I bought it the other day for $800 a nice mower so I couldn't pass it up. It had one broke disc on it I just got the new one on and all new blades. So if I need to I could double my $.


----------



## urednecku

I have the Kuhn 9-1/2 footer I hang on the back of a Kubota M7040 and like said above the left side of the tractor gets light. It'll also work the engine pretty good in moderate thick grass, in heavy stuff I have to slow down.

Long story short, from my experience, no I do not think 42 horses is enough for it.


----------



## rjmoses

I don't know what your ground is like, but, around here, that size mower on a 40 HP tractor would get a person into trouble pretty fast. I've had more than a few scary experiences on a JD4710, 48HP, compact tractor, which is about the same size as your Mahindra.

In some respects, it's not the HP rating as much as the frame weight that's needed. I believe the Mahindra is a fairly light tractor, probably falling into the compact tractor class.

Think of it this way: If you couldn't pick it up with the front end loader, you will have that weight on the back end, making the front end light.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## rajela

Like everyone has already said the mower would be to heavy for your tractor. you could probably pull it but you wouldn't be able to raise the bar off the ground. I run the 9' Kuhn on a 5093E 75 PTO and I have to be careful when making left hand turns in the headland position.

Forgot to add that you could put that 9' mower on a caddy.


----------



## Dr Dean

You are at a minimum 20 Hp short. I run a Kuhn GMD66, 9.5 ft bar on a gas IH 656. It does okay but could use some more horse under the hood. Im running 4 140Lb weights in the each rear and have a loader on it. It still gets tippy on side hills with the bar down hill.

I wouldn't do it with your tractor, it just doesn't have enough lead in it's shorts.


----------



## bluefarmer

Put it on a caddy,fluid rear tires an it should work people around here run them with 2600-3000 fords


----------



## endrow

a caddy will take more weight off rear wont it


----------



## yarnammurt

How do you mount it on a caddy?


----------



## rajela

Like this..............http://www.kelleymfg.com/products/hay/disc_mower_caddy.aspx

Or this.......http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/products/equipment/frontier_implements/hay_equipment/dc10_series_disc_mower_caddy/dc10_series_disc_mower_caddy.page

Or This....http://lucasmetalworks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/LUCAS-MOWERCADDY1.pdf


----------



## Dr Dean

Hmmm 42 horse for a machine that needs 60 minimum? But that's okay never mind the overheating and painfully slow ground speeds. Trust me find a smaller mower or a bigger tractor if you think you have to have a disc mower. I run a 9.5 foot disc mower and a 7 foot sickle bar mower. I can cover more ground with the sickle mower as long as the field is clean and the sickle is sharp.


----------

